# New Light



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Going out tonight to try and find us a flattie. Finally rigged up our new FlounderPro 2600 Aluminum 48" LED Light and going to go see how it does. Not really sure how plentiful the flounder are right now or if they will even be in shallow water since the full moon but we are going to give it a try!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck 
And you won't know unless you go.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

ahhh another patron of the flounderpro 2600! Let me know how the light does, I have one and it is a decent light1


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I wounder how good they do? Where are you gigging at?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My problem with those light bars is there is nothing aimed straight out to the side.

You can catch site of fish in the lights aiming forward, but sometimes the boat has past where they are. Having lights out to the side allows you more time to get a good shot on them.

Tonight was not a good night for Flounder. Tide all but rushed out, Full Moon coming up.

Checked a new spot that looked real fishy in the daytime. No Flounder to be seen.

Still this was not a night that I would normally go, but It was the 1st time I had a chance to take all the Granddaughters [All 4] and show them what the water looks like at night.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

The light did awesome! Was able to see anything and everything in a 10 yard radius. No flatties seen tho.


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

X-Shark said:


> My problem with those light bars is there is nothing aimed straight out to the side.


We had ours rigged on the side of the boat kinda aimed frontward at an angle. But we could turn the light as we needed to.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

FC Medina24 said:


> Going out tonight to try and find us a flattie. Finally rigged up our new FlounderPro 2600 Aluminum 48" LED Light and going to go see how it does. Not really sure how plentiful the flounder are right now or if they will even be in shallow water since the full moon but we are going to give it a try!


Any Pics of your rig?


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't have a picture right now but here is a quick drawing I made up to show you how I did it. I just used PVC pipe with T-brackets and 90's. The pvc going across the front of the boat has holes for the boat cleats to slide into then I strap it down to the cleats. I drilled holes in the vertical PVC pipe and put a pin through it so i can adjust how high or low I want the light to sit. Hope this helps!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

MY God


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Kinda what I was thinkin....


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> MY God


:whistling:


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

can these lights be mounted above water for bow fishing and how big of area do thet light up


----------



## PerdidoKK (Sep 21, 2012)

Yo..FC..I ordered a 2600 should be here anyday, can you post a pic of your set up..looks like mine will need to be mounted similar to yours, thanks, KK


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah I also have a 2600 and needing to redo the design. Can u post a pic?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well like many others on here I have used every type of lights imaginable in every type of configuration. Just do it the way you want to and then try it out and make changes as needed. Its a good time out there no matter what.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

bamafan611 said:


> MY God


thats funny


----------

